# VCDS VAG-COM Chrysler StarScan diagnostic software



## RCinSTP (Sep 16, 2010)

I have VCDS Lite (VAG-COM) and the plug that fits VW Passat. Is it correct that VCDS won't work with a 2009 Routan? Do I need to buy Chrysler StarScan? If I need StarScan, any ideas on where to get it cheap?

Will the plug-in thing that I use for VW Passat, the cable that plugs into the socket in the car and goes to the USB on my laptop, will that plug/cable work with StarScan?


----------



## LilBlkCL (Aug 23, 2001)

OBDII ports are the same across the board I'm sure


----------



## RCinSTP (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks, I should have known that. I appreciate the help.


----------

